

Ask HN: What is your opinion on dojo framework? - berserkpi

Personally, I've had experience with other frameworks/libraries such as: jquery, extjs, yui, mootools, among others, but I'm really having a bad time learning and using dojo. I consider myself not so bad when it comes to javascript, but dojo has been quit a challenge for me.<p>So, It would be nice to know what are your thoughts on dojo, and perhaps give some advice or share some good resource (beyond the basics contained in the docs).<p>For instance, for me, the only effective way to deal with problems and actually learn dojo has been reading the code.
======
jfaucett
First, the dojo docs are (or were last I checked) more or less garbage
especially if you're expecting something really extensive like the jq docs.
But I think its more than made up for in dojo by having awesome source code
that's super clean with tons of comments and examples. That's basically how I
learned it, just reading the src.

One thing I might suggest is that you don't go about using dojo like you would
jquery or most other libs, its not really designed around the jq principles of
simple abstracted api based on selecting dom elements, etc. Its really a JS
Framework for building apps (with widgets, etc) in js. I was kind of like you,
I never found any tuts or resources, other than the src code, so sorry can't
really help much there.

good luck though i think dojo is a great library

------
GarrettVD
I like it; it's a good framework for building web applications where you need
to re-use widgets. Whereas YUI (which I'm forced to use at work), jQuery are
handy for generating for single-page apps.

